
Ask HN: How are startups getting into office hours these days? - zkinion
I know the next YC batch hasn&#x27;t started yet, so where are these current companies doing office hours on startupschool videos coming from?  Are they former YC grads?<p>There used to be a form every now and then to ask to be in &quot;open&quot; office hours but the only one I see now is for females only.<p>I read the FAQs and can&#x27;t find anything.  Any insight?
======
zodiac
I read on one of the threads here that someone reached out to certain startups
in the founder's track of the MOOC who were (physically) near Stanford.

